# The drum are staging



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hearing from multiple sources that the drum are stacking up in the creeks in the lower bay and over on the Eastern Shore. Can't wait.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Starting to get cold fronts twice a week, if there hasnt been one yet on the little pier there should be one Sunday with the wind change.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

We have a hell of a north wind at Jennettes right now. I decked a Cobia, sharpnose shark, and a couple rays.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Those boneheads better not slip by Avalon Pier before October 5th. I have paper to acquire.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

French said:


> Those boneheads better not slip by Avalon Pier before October 5th. I have paper to acquire.


...hey FRENCH...did U get your pier king this year?..reason I ask there was someone named FRENCH that got one offn a Topsail Pier in august.....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I hope he did, I will never forget last year when they king slashed his bait and we had all the other action


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Flea,I'm hoping that "red tide" I keep hearing about doesn't ruin it all.......


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Drumdum said:


> Flea,I'm hoping that "red tide" I keep hearing about doesn't ruin it all.......


I'm prayin


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Loner said:


> ...hey FRENCH...did U get your pier king this year?..reason I ask there was someone named FRENCH that got one offn a Topsail Pier in august.....


Sadly, it wasn't me. I moved my girlfriend and her son up to DC this year and she has not been able to find a job, so most of my fishing funds have been eaten up by feeding 3 and much higher rent. I got to make two pin rigging trips, both to Avalon this year. I didn't get a run. Hopefully I can make it down next year.

I do get a week of drum fishing (October 5th-12th) so I will give it a hell of an effort.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

That saltiga spinner will be getting it


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

NC KingFisher said:


> That saltiga spinner will be getting it


My dad, little brother, my soon to be step-son Andy, my soon to be brother-in-law, and my 8 year old nephew and 4 year old niece will be making the trip with me this year. I am going to use my Penn Squall 15 exclusively this year (until I blow it up) and I will let Dad or my brother use the Saltiga. But, despite all the crap I have taken for being "that spinning rod guy" over the years, that OM12 Heavy and the Saltiga have caught a bunch of really special fish for me.

I got Andy on one big fish this year staying local around DC









Now I need to get him on a fish that really pulls.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ehhh..drum fever hasn't set in yet.


----------

